# Damage Control For Holiday Eating "Accidents" (Part 2)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Damage Control For Holiday Eating “Accidents” (Part 2) Question:If I know I’m going to be having a big meal at night, like for a banquet or a holiday party and there probably won’t be any healthy food there, should I skip meals or cut back on my food earlier in the day?Answer:What you’re describing is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

